# Where does everyone get their Potassium?



## NanserbE (Jun 29, 2018)

Had soil analysis done this spring, I'm lacking in K+. I have been trying to find a source of potassium locally but I can't find it anywhere near me.

I don't want to try and use 16-16-16- as my phos is through the roof as it is. Everywhere online wants $30-80 in shipping to send a bag.

I need about 7.25lb per 1,000 from what the analysis said.

Any suggestions? I've even been looking to see if water softener pellets would work.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I use 0-0-50 Sulfate of Potash, but had to call around to find a source.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

I hate calling making phone calls, so I buy SOP from kelp4less (link). I only buy it through their ebay store (link) though when they have a sale or there is a decent ebay coupon available (15%+ off).


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

Around here the local feed and seed stores carry it. These are the places the local farmers go to get their supplies. It's nice because you can basically buy N, P, and K all separately to build your own custom ferts to suit your lawns needs. It's also much cheaper than buying the name brand "lawn fertilizers" too.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

I go to local farm co-op - Southern States. They have just about everything. I'm guessing there's no Southern States in Washington but there's likely something similar.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

NanserbE said:


> Had soil analysis done this spring, I'm lacking in K+. I have been trying to find a source of potassium locally but I can't find it anywhere near me.
> 
> Any suggestions? I've even been looking to see if water softener pellets would work.


Most water softener pellets are sodium chloride (salt) - you definitely don't want to use that. Some water softener pellets are potassium chloride, which could work, but I've never heard of anybody trying it. They should be basically the same as 0-0-60 muriate of potash. However, I wouldn't recommend 0-0-60 for lawns anyway, as it's harsh on the lawn. It is the least expensive potassium source, however.

As others have mentioned, the preferred potassium source for lawns is sulfate of potash (aka potassium sulfate), which is 0-0-50.

Also, as others have mentioned, you'll need to go to a place that supplies to either farmers or golf courses. Some crops really need potassium sulfate instead of potassium chloride, so in places where those crops are grown, it is readily available. (Potatoes, almonds, melons, peppers, etc.)


----------

